
Npm 3 is out of Beta - vfc1
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/129378362260/npm-weekly-29-npm-3-out-of-beta-nick-out-of-the
======
vfc1
was rather surprised as I heard in some podcasts that there was still a few
show stoppers, and they where waiting for libraries to make certain changes

